# Differences between chorus, carbon centaur and veloce crank



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I curently have 06 centaur with a truvative crank. I want to get a regular (not a compact)Campy UT crank. What are the difference between Chorus Centaur Carbon and the alloy Veloce crank. I dont race so is it worth it to get the carbon crank or get an alloy crank. Is there a big difference between the Centaur carbon and the chorus crank?


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

I think Veloce and Centaur have steel rings; Chorus has alloy rings. All have steel chainring bolts. Up the ante to record and you get hollow vs. solid arms, coated alloy chainrings, and alloy chainring bolts.

The extra $ goes into weight savings. Performance differences are likely negligible between the cranks. They all use the same BB cups

FWIW, there are some that argue aluminum is more crashworthy/resistant to damage compared to carbon, and crankarms are the lowest part of a bike after the wheels.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no steel...*

Chorus has the same rings as Record, with the wear resistant nickel coating, lower levels are plain aluminum.


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

So basically if I understand this correct it comes down to the chainrings. So a carbon Centaur crank and an alloy crank are basically the same since they have the same chainrings. I am a little confused about chainrings. Since the Chorus has a nickel coating does this means it lasts longer then the Centaur or Veloce crank? Whats the advantage of the nickel coating?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Check Campy web site. It explains the difference.

Record are hollow cranks
Chorus are solid

I believe Centuar uses different rings.

All use aluminum chainring bolts.

Buy Chorus. They are the best value and weigh on a few grams more than Record.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

> Buy Chorus. They are the best value and weigh only a few grams more than Record.


Exactly. And they look just as nice, IMO.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

C-40 said:


> Chorus has the same rings as Record, with the wear resistant nickel coating, lower levels are plain aluminum.


makes sense to me... my centaur UT has about half the milage of my old square taper record cranks, and yet has more wear... hmpf.


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Still a little bit confused*

I went on the Campy website and compared the Chorus crank and the Centaur Carbon crank and it says

Chorus light alloy high guage chainring with antifriction treatment

Centaur light alloy sheared-drawn chainring with antifriction treatment

My question is what is the difference between the high guage chainring versus the sheared-drawn chainring. What is sheared drawn? What does the antifriction treatment do since both cranks have them.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

The Centaur rings are stamped from a sheet of aluminum, with less post-stamping machining to the teeth. The surface of the tooth contacting the chain is probably not quite as precise as Chorus or Record. Chorus and Record rings are most likely stamped to their rough shape, but would have more post-stamping machining, that increase the precision and cost. I see that Campy has added the friction reducing treatment to the Centaur rings. There's no way to no if the Record/Chorus rings are worth the extra cost. 

It seems to me that you're putting an awful lot of thought into this. I usually buy whatever suits my budget. Chorus is still the best deal with Record peformance for a lot less money. I'm sure the Centaur rings will perform well and probably last nearly as long.


----------

